# Toxic when wet?



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I had to seal a small leak in one of my tanks the other day, and was thinking. Is aquarium-safe silicone toxic to fish when wet, and safe only after it's dry? Not that I plan to dump wet silicone into my tank of course...but I'm not the most patient person and I hate having to empty my tank a few inches to seal a leak at the top and then leave it for a few days. If one should accidentally fill the tank up before it's dry, I was just wondering if wet silicone would be toxic.


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure on your actually question but I use ge silicone and I'm pretty sure it is toxic till dry, plus your silicone may not cure if you do not leave it. The silicone I use cures in 24 hrs. Not sure if that helps you at all, but maybe.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

It is toxic, should be alright after 24 hours. Not really that long to wait.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Regular silicone sealant gives off acetic acid as it cures, a chemical that can damage human sinuses if the fumes are breathed in. Silicone II gives off ammonia, definitely toxic to fish but it has a strong smell that causes humans to avoid breathing it.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

toxic yes but also if its wet it wont cure. Think of it like pouring cement in the monsoon season..... How long will it take for the foundation to set?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

exasperatus2002 said:


> toxic yes but also if its wet it wont cure. Think of it like pouring cement in the monsoon season..... How long will it take for the foundation to set?


 My brother's company specializes in pouring foundations. I can answer that second question. It will set in the time the customer wants it to. It will set in a monsoon or in a flooded basement dig. Since you can pick different concrete formulations for special requirements, maybe the same would hold for silicone rubber. In fact I googled "Non-sagging, moisture-curing silicone rubber sealant" and found some, about 3X the cost of the stuff most of us use, but it sure looks promising for repairs where a small amount is all that is needed.


----------

